# Vienna short faced tumblers?



## jazzygirl66 (Sep 10, 2014)

I just joined the group. A couple of weeks ago I bought a pair of pigeons at an animal swap. Their tiny beaks and pretty blue buldgeing eyes drew me to them. The people selling them were hard to understand so I didn't quite gt the breed. I thought "they are banded with NPA bands so I can find out later" well I was wrong. I contacted the NPA and all I got was the run a round. From talking to a couple of friends of friends that have pigeons,we have decided they are Vienna short faced tumblers. They both say the breed is hard to raise and one of them said he wouldn't. Is there anyone in the group that has the breed and can tell me about the breed? Do they have any breed spicific care? I have had ringneck doves, homers and frillbacks years ago but ended up selling them because I had I reallllly bad raccoon problem, not anymore though.


----------

